

4 Tactics To Increase User Feedback - efounders
http://blog.frontapp.com/4-tactics-to-increase-user-feedback/

======
grosbisou
Just a quick remark on frontapp.com.

I really want to scroll down. I almost felt frustrated I could not and thought
my browser was stuck. I think it's because of the half screenshot and the 0.8
opacity footer.

~~~
efounders
thks, we're working on a new version. It's our early beta one.

------
drcongo
I would really like to try Front but that blog post has totally put me off.
The thought of having to sit through a Skype call or Hangout to test an app is
horrible.

~~~
efounders
because you don't know our ceo yet :-) Mathilde is really nice and you'll love
it I'm sure!

------
aytekin
The best kind of user feedback you get is watching people use your app. Either
bribe someone with coffee or use a sevice like usertesting.com.

~~~
semerda
Exactly! I have seen this on a number of occasions too. People's behaviors are
better understood when watched not spoken/written.

usertesting.com is good & works well for small sample of users before it
becomes too expensive. There is also a neat service I recently tried for
mobile apps => [http://www.watchsend.com/](http://www.watchsend.com/) \- it is
like ClickTale but for your mobile apps.

------
cstuder
Step 1: Post your email address.

Front doesn't.

~~~
efounders
sorry what do you mean?

~~~
cstuder
If you want feedback, make it easy for your users. For example by having your
email address on every page.

Two days ago, you didn't. I see that now you've added it to your footer.

~~~
efounders
Good feedback thks! Appreciate it!

